# Books on classical music early and modern, what are the best musicologists out there?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have read Lucien Rebatet book , Une histoire de la musique, this is hudge book and i aknowledge there is a lot in this book, but it was written in the 60'' or so...

To my knowledge a lot of others classical composers were discovered or rediscover after the 60''
whit all due respect to mister Rebatet he mention gesualdo like once but Arnold Schoenberg like 30 pages of his book , i know because i read it.He mention the Franco-flemish like on 4 pages hmm
how frustrating and there is no mention of ars subtilior...

Are there better essay of eminent musicologists of today that are worth checking out, you guys know my taste for the obscur or the eclectic taste.

What are the utter best new books on CM(classical music), what are the best musicologists now has we speak, smart and tedious.Im looking for a book translate in french, since sometime musicologists use terms that im not necessarly familiar whit and in french it's easier to read.

Who are the finest musicologists of this planet has we speak dead or alive, if they wrothe something i would like to know, the boy read books even if his vision terrible.

What about it folks, if im looking for one heck of a book on classical music and someone that know what he talking about, a captivating book ?

*What are your top musicologists and there book? *


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I've attached a journal article about Dufay, written in French by the musicologist Charles van den Borren and published in 1967 in the _Revue Belge de Musicologie_. I hope the attachment opens without any problems (I'm always nervous when I try to attach files...)

The article covers several topics that might be of interest to you, including biographical information about Dufay and musical analysis of his style and influences.

View attachment DufayArticle.pdf


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gérard Le Vot, Vocabulaire de la musique médiéval (Minerve)
Olivier Cullin, Guide de la musique du moyen âge (Fayard)


----------

